# Looking to egg share in london!!



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey ladies i am looking to egg share in the london area and wondered if anyone to recommend a good clinic i have looked into LWC and CRM any help on which ones are good ie. . price and care would be gratefully appreciated!!!
Many thanx in advance!!
Carley x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Carly

I can highly recommend the Lister in Chelsea. They are fab fab fab!!  
IVF is free apart from the HFEA fee, and of course if you need ICSI, blasts, freezing ect thats all extra. But my last cycle with them cost £104.50... They have great stats and look after you really well!!

Here is there website... http://www.ivf.org.uk/

If you go to 'prices' then download the price list. 
Good luck
Natalie xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Natalie thanku very much for ur response it is gratefully appreciated and i will look into it thanku!
Any other info u have on egg sharing ie how long it takes and things like that would be very much appreciated also!!
Many Thanx Carley x


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi 

Iv just done egg share at CRM in June/July there and am currently 9 wks pregnant on thurs. I can highly recommoend them. We travelled from scotland to go with them due to their high success rates and price. It only cost us £105 HFEA Fee. The recipient pays for everything else like your scans and drugs etc. Only thing you wiould have to pay for is ICSI, Frezzing and any tests your hubby needs such as sti's etc. CRM are different to most clinics in that you do NOT have to pay to go to blastocyst stage. I went to blast and didnt pay a penny! 

They were very fast from start to finish. We went for our 1st consultation (which is also free) on 9th April 2010 where we spoke about the treatment and they took blood for tests to be done to check i was able to egg share, i also had an internal scan to check my womb and ovaries were all ok. After 4 wks we got an email telling us we had been accepted and matched to a recipient. So we went back to CRM in the May and had our nurse planning meeting and counselling (all paid for by recip). Then started down regulating on the same cycle!

They are a great clinic and very good at what they do. The only thing i would say is the reception really lets the clinic down. None of the receptionist seem to have a clue what they are doing or why you are there that day but please dont let this put you off. coz the most important this is the qualified staff behind the scene who you will meet. 

All in all i would defo recommend this clinic. I know a couple of other girls who have gone here too and are also pregnant after their 1st time egg sharing! they have a waiting list of people waiting for eggs so they will be very keen to get you started!

best of luck where ever you decide and if you do decide on CRM and i can help with anything please let me know as i will be glad to help.

Snow xXx

P.S My BMI was a little too high and i was still accepted to egg share. They are very discreat at CRM in that as long as you are not MASSIVE then they will go ahead there and then!


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Snowwhite44, thanku so much for your info it has been very helpful as CRM was first on my list and has been for a while so now i have a good report on both my clinics so will be contacting them both today for some more info!!!
My BMI is 30.7 so im hoping this will b ok as hopefully by the time i get seen it will b 30 anyway so that shouldn't be a problem.
My GP has already agreed to all the bloods and tests i will need so i won't have to pay for any extra i hope!!!
If u could talk me thru what i'll need to have b4 first appt if anything i would be very grateful thanku so much again!!!
CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy    
Carley x x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Carly

Why not have a look at these threads >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

And here is clinic all over the country that offer Egg Share >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63791.0

Natalie xxx


----------

